
GoogleIO easter eggs (and how I got them) - zakelfassi
http://zakelfassi.com/2013/03/08/all-googleio-eater-eggs/
======
adamw523
Google Chrome Developer tools has a nice "Pretty Print" feature. It makes the
JavaScript readable without the need for an extension.

<http://imgur.com/e51Hk1o>

~~~
zakelfassi
Never noticed ! Thanks for the hint ;)

------
narad
Can the Mods update the URL... it is <http://zakelfassi.com/2013/03/08/all-
googleio-easter-eggs/> instead of <http://zakelfassi.com/2013/03/08/all-
googleio-eater-eggs/>

~~~
aviraldg
And the title: "All the Google IO Easter Eggs (and How I Got Them)"

~~~
zakelfassi
I updated the title. The URL redirects to the new one.

------
GhotiFish
Points to the author on that.

Personally I just did a depth first search.

------
tobyjsullivan
+10 points for introducing me to Sight. This is amazing.

------
xedarius
Wonder if there are any Easter eggs for free tickets...

------
420365247
Very cool! thanks for sharing

